# painting the center console



## ryanpuge (Jun 23, 2006)

does anyone already did this???

my first idea is to put carbon fiber like sticker in it then the bonavista edition came out so im havin a 2nd thought on it...im thinking of painting it, since its plastic what kind of paint do i use and do i have to sand it and primer it??tnx...


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

Try Plasticote, I did my grille with the chrome finish one and it turned out great.
I just cut the surgace with som 1500 grade paper I didnt use any primer.
I built up about 5 or 6 coats for the best finish.

Jim


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ryan,
If you want to try your hand at it "Krylon Fusion" for plastics gave me the best results for interior plastic.









Mind you I only did a very small area: the three climate control buttons (I just hated that dull grey color they had)

you can see them here:


As mentioned above, multiple coats works best.
More importantly very very very thin coats... avoid runs.

This paint stuff has been holding up real good; hot weather, cold weather, greasy fingers you name it, they still look good


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i painted mine body color 
with ppg tri coat
ill take some pics and post em up


----------



## ryanpuge (Jun 23, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> Ryan,
> If you want to try your hand at it "Krylon Fusion" for plastics gave me the best results for interior plastic.
> 
> Mind you I only did a very small area: the three climate control buttons (I just hated that dull grey color they had)
> ...


where can u get that???i saw the vynil paint can in canadian store can i use that too??


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I would use "Krylon Fusion" ... it is made to bond to plastics.
It is available in "Canadian Tire" stores:
LINK


----------



## ryanpuge (Jun 23, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> I would use "Krylon Fusion" ... it is made to bond to plastics.
> It is available in "Canadian Tire" stores:
> LINK



aight..tnx...


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

ValBoo said:


> Mind you I only did a very small area: the three climate control buttons (I just hated that dull grey color they had)
> you can see them here:


Hey Jalal,
This looks like another internal mod for the Chrome Warrier


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

ValBoo said:


> Ryan,
> If you want to try your hand at it "Krylon Fusion" for plastics gave me the best results for interior plastic.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ValBoo,
What is above the radio in your picture?

Jim


----------

